# Read Any Good EMS-Related Books Lately?



## EMTkels (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if any of you have read any good EMS books latey, (aside from the huge textbook used in class, bleh). 

I just finished reading Devin Kerrins EMS: The Job Of Your Life, and I'd give it a big two thumbs up. He has an absolutely hilarious sense of humor and talks about his most embarrassing, challenging and just plain weird calls (i.e. a guy got a whole eggplant stuck up his...umm).

Anywho, any others you wanna share?

Peace!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2006)

Definantly.  I have been reading

_The Essentials of Paramedic Care:  2nd Ed.  _Its published by Brady.  Very informative.  Mind numbing at some points.  I'd give it 1 1/2 thumbs up.


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2006)

I've got to get: _I'm Not An Ambulance Driver X_


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Jon! Happy Hanukah!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 19, 2006)

_Trauma Junkie and Shock Trauma are both awesome books (about Flight Medics/Nurses, go figure)B) _


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 19, 2006)

FutureFlightMedic said:


> _Trauma Junkie and Shock Trauma are both awesome books (about Flight Medics/Nurses, go figure)B) _




I agree, Trauma Junkie is one of my favorites.  Rescue 471 by Peter Canning is really good too. I think he has 2 books out now.  I need to buy them, he's based out of DC... used to be in politics and he went into EMS.. fascinating...


----------



## yowzer (Dec 19, 2006)

CotWoman said:


> I agree, Trauma Junkie is one of my favorites.  Rescue 471 by Peter Canning is really good too. I think he has 2 books out now.  I need to buy them, he's based out of DC... used to be in politics and he went into EMS.. fascinating...



He's also written a couple of unpublished EMS fiction books. Sometimes puts up chapters at his blog at http://medicscribe.blogspot.com/


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 19, 2006)

yowzer said:


> He's also written a couple of unpublished EMS fiction books. Sometimes puts up chapters at his blog at http://medicscribe.blogspot.com/



Yeah, I know.. he's really good... and I meant to say CT, not DC... haha... I have DC in my head... sorry...


----------



## yowzer (Dec 19, 2006)

CotWoman said:


> Yeah, I know.. he's really good... and I meant to say CT, not DC... haha... I have DC in my head... sorry...



In Hartford, I think. Isn't there someone who posts here who also works in that area?


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 19, 2006)

I read recent 4wd Hardware book. Does that count. Its for Jeeps.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 19, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> I read recent 4wd Hardware book. Does that count. Its for Jeeps.



Only if you show us photos of the Jeep rig.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 19, 2006)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/2/web/2486000-2486999/2486317_1.jpg


http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/2360000-2360999/2360370_4.jpg


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 20, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/2/web/2486000-2486999/2486317_1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/2360000-2360999/2360370_4.jpg



Ahhh.. how do you like the Jeep Liberty? My girlfriend wants one. We rented one for a week on a trip and both of us liked it.


----------



## fyrdog (Dec 20, 2006)

Peter Canning works for AMR Hartford. He does most of his shifts in Bloomfield CT as a paid Paramedic with the volunteer ambulance which is a busy unit.

He has written -

Paramedic: On the Front Lines of Medicine - a factual account of his experiences as a paramedic in Hartford.

Rescue 471: A Paramedic's Stories - The title refers to L&M Ambulance #471. L&M Ambulance was bought by Professional Ambulance service before Peter worked there and then later bought out by AMR. I believe this is another factual account but I have not read it.

He also has a blog - http://medicscribe.blogspot.com/

If you email him he will probably email you back or post a reply on his blog. He is very active in the EMS community.

If you are ever looking for him he stands at about 6'5". (everyone looks up to him) I see him at the hospital every once in awhile he is a very quiet person.


----------



## fyrdog (Dec 20, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> I read recent 4wd Hardware book. Does that count. Its for Jeeps.



Only if you busted a few knuckles while you fixed your jeep. Don't forget to wash up with soft soap.


----------



## EMTkels (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm, I like that guy's blog, thanks for the link!


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 21, 2006)

fyrdog said:


> Rescue 471: A Paramedic's Stories - The title refers to L&M Ambulance #471. L&M Ambulance was bought by Professional Ambulance service before Peter worked there and then later bought out by AMR. I believe this is another factual account but I have not read it.



It is factual - it's sort of a sequel to his first book.  I have both of them.  Good reads.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 21, 2006)

_I just bought a couple new books from Barnes and Noble.com as a Christmas present to myself! (even put them under the tree!)   One is called "The Sirens Never Stop" (I read good reviews on this), and I got one about medics on the streets of New York, called "Manhattan Medics"_, and the last one, that I'm sure will be my fave, a book about what else?? FLIGHT MEDICINE called "Neck Deep" After I open them on Christmas and get a few chapters read, I'll let you know how they are. Thought getting these might keep my inspiration up for medic school again. :blush: 
Happy Reading!


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought some books for myself for Christmas too.  I haven't read anything in a long time, and I think it's time for me to get back into it.  My fav is still Trauma Junkie... although, there are now more books out there to read, so that can change...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2006)

I avoid EMT or EMS dramatic litrature. Way over dramatized and so many expect the real EMS to be that way... 

Good example _"Bring Out the dead"_
R/r 911 


R/r 911


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 21, 2006)

It's not EMS, but "Blood Brothers" is pretty good.  It's about the large number of amputees coming back from Iraq, people that in the past would not have survived, but because of the new vests, etc. protecting vital organs, are not being killed by explosionions (run-on I know).  Two of the guys were friends with our son in the 101st.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 22, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> I avoid EMT or EMS dramatic litrature. Way over dramatized and so many expect the real EMS to be that way...
> 
> Good example _"Bring Out the dead"_
> R/r 911
> ...



I met the guy who wrote the book...most of the book and a lot of the movie scenes were based on true events.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Ahhh.. how do you like the Jeep Liberty? My girlfriend wants one. We rented one for a week on a trip and both of us liked it.



Get the new Wrangler. The 4 door. I did like mine untill I have been having a fight with DCX over the EGR valve. 35,000 miles and 5 trips to the shop just for this.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 21, 2007)

CotWoman said:


> I agree, Trauma Junkie is one of my favorites. Rescue 471 by Peter Canning is really good too. I think he has 2 books out now. I need to buy them, he's based out of DC... used to be in politics and he went into EMS.. fascinating...


 I really wanna get Trauma Junkie now that I know its reallly good I'm gonna get it..

Today I got 3 new books _Rescue 471_ and _Paramedic _and _Emergency_ by Mark Brown, M.D.... they all look really good and I'm excited to read them


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jul 22, 2007)

Shock Trauma is a must!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 22, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> I really wanna get Trauma Junkie now that I know its reallly good I'm gonna get it..
> 
> Today I got 3 new books _Rescue 471_ and _Paramedic _and _Emergency_ by Mark Brown, M.D.... they all look really good and I'm excited to read them


 
So I finished Emergency 2 days ago and it was really good, but its just a bunch of storys of docters in the emergnecy room and Paramedic was also good (i finished hat last night) it was the first year of Peter Cannings paramedic carrer it documented his fears of not being good enough and his joys when he did all he could and saved his patient I would say read it!!


----------



## brassguy (Jul 23, 2007)

I just finished "Rescue 471" by Peter Canning!!!!! Oh my gosh, what a page turner!!! I read half the book in one night!!!!!


----------



## predestinedwarrior (Jul 23, 2007)

That Others May Live by Jack Brehm is really good. It's not exactly about EMS, rather it is about pararescue jumpers in the Air Force.


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am almost done with "Deaths Acre" by Dr. Bass, the man who started The Body Farm, it's  it's not really ems, but its really cool. He goes into to detail about how forensic anthropology has helped solve murderous crimes, and tell alot of stories, about helping law enforcment catch some criminals, definitately a great book.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 24, 2007)

brassguy said:


> I just finished "Rescue 471" by Peter Canning!!!!! Oh my gosh, what a page turner!!! I read half the book in one night!!!!!



I know it was great! did u read paramedic before it?


----------



## brassguy (Jul 24, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> I know it was great! did u read paramedic before it?




Yes I did! Also, a great book!!!!!!! Borrowed from the library due March 10........oops!!!! :blush:


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 24, 2007)

brassguy said:


> Yes I did! Also, a great book!!!!!!! Borrowed from the library due March 10........oops!!!! :blush:


ohh jeees lol


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 15, 2007)

EMTkels said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have read any good EMS books latey, (aside from the huge textbook used in class, bleh).
> 
> ...



The book Neck Deep is pretty decent but some of it stretches just a tad I think. It was written by one of the Air Evac Flight Paramedic Supervisors here in Arkansas.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 15, 2007)

Arkymedic said:


> The book Neck Deep is pretty decent but some of it stretches just a tad I think. It was written by one of the Air Evac Flight Paramedic Supervisors here in Arkansas.



Apparently, he was not with Air Evac Lifeteam. AEL was first started in West Plains, MO in the early 80's by Collins and many others. This gentleman apparently started one in the Arkansas river area. 

http://www.llumina.com/store/neckdeep.htm

R/r 911


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 15, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Apparently, he was not with Air Evac Lifeteam. AEL was first started in West Plains, MO in the early 80's by Collins and many others. This gentleman apparently started one in the Arkansas river area.
> 
> http://www.llumina.com/store/neckdeep.htm
> 
> R/r 911



Ken is the flight medic supervisor for the Air Evac Paris, AR station AE 22
http://www.lifeteam.net/ServiceArea/servicearea.aspx?BaseID=22

AE 22 is the primary base we deal with in my part of AR

Besides Air Evac the only helicopter services in AR to my knowledge are
Angel I and II- Arkansas Childrens Hospital
Medflight- Baptist Hospital
Eagle Med

We sometimes are also serviced by Cox, St. John's (MO), Pafford One (LA), and the hospital "Wing" from Elvis Presley Memorial Trauma Center (TN) depending on your location in AR


----------

